# Smoked Salmon Poppers



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got back from Alaska. I made these twice on my trip. EVERYONE LOVED THEM...

Ingredients:
8 oz Cream Cheese
2 T Chopped Chives
½ Cup Cheddar Cheese
1 Cup Salmon (minced)
10 Jalapenos

Directions:
1.	Preheat Smoker/oven to 320 F In a bowl, mix together Cream Cheese, Chives, Old White Cheddar, And Chopped Salmon. Mix well!
2.	Cut and hollow the jalapeños. Stuff the jalapeños .
3.	Place in the smoker and run for 40 min. Check at 30 min to make sure they don't overcook.

EDIT: Sorry i did this before on my phone and now that I saw how it copied over it was horrible. Now I hope u can read the recipe better.


----------

